# Toro 924 Powershift bucket wobble



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

I've done some searching but I am coming up empty. 

While clearing snow this morning I noticed that my bucket kept wobbling or shimmying back and forth when getting into deeper snow (8'' or so). 

I have the scraper bar set about 1/16'' or so off the ground, the auger is set about 1/8'' to 3/16'' off the ground.

What are some causes that I should be looking into here?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

toro's are famous for a inner impeller and side auger bearing's going dry, also on a power shift the leg bushings like to seize to the axle shaft and spin in the legs, that could be part of your issue which to me sounds like a possibly bent auger
i when servicing a power shift would remove the allen head bolt that keeps the egg bearing from spinning out, drill though and install a zerk to replace the allen, this allows one to grease the auger and impeller while still having a pin to hold the egg bearing in place and keep from spinning in the holder. 
with the legs when they spin in the leg one can reinstall them drill for a zerk though the leg and bushing. the zerks i found were long enough to help hold the bushing back in place on one side a small sheet metal screw partly into the bushing on the other side .
old power shifts are work horses unlike the toro's of today


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

iaminsider said:


> While clearing snow this morning I noticed that my bucket kept wobbling or shimmying back and forth



Check the mounting bolts between the bucket and the tractor unit for loose\missing bolts or cracked welds.


----------

